# Traditional Archers of Ca. Rancho Neblina shoot 2010



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

well here is some of my pics from the shoot we went to this past weekend.. it was put on my "The Traditional archers of Ca." and is held on a big ranch about 1.5 hours north of S.F... it was indeed a great time.. we all had a blast.. it was really hot too..
i didn't shoot all that great this year, my bum knee was really giving me problems..

these folks set up a 9 hole archery golf course which is a blast.. this year, i only got through a half a round before i had to take my old dog back to camp.. she was not liking all of the heat and start thistle's.. last year i think i shot 6 rounds..










the little dude.. shot a couple rounds with everyone else, and did really well..










our camp, for the 3rd year in a row, underneath a big bay tree.. it is probably the best spot to camp out of the chosen area's.. thanks to Gearman79 and his friend Michael..










Nick (Stingray) kicked som major butt this weekend... way to go man..



















Stingray's wife Kathryn.. she's a natural..










my father in law(Gearman) and Michael..





































more to come..


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

morning coffee..










ML woods knife..










a really cool "par 3" shot..



















what a lucky guy i am... i love my family..










the misses shot really well this year..



















both my boys brought home trophies.. my oldest took 3rd. in the youth longbow class and my little dude took 1st. in the cub primitive class...










i surprised my older son with a bad a$$ new quiver from our friend Andy a.k.a. Yewman.. check out his smile..



















we did have a nice little slingshot target/backstop set up in our camp.. i took some of my slingshots and other folks brought theirs as well.	everyone was loving all of the slingshots that i had.. they seem to be a hit with bowhunters and knife enthusiests..

thanks for looking...

cheers..

Mike and co..


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

here's another cool pic (taken by a friend) of our friend Andy shooting a 110 pound warbow.. this things was awesome.. he used it for archery golf a few times..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Some fine photos, and some fine hats. Congratulations on your charming family.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks fun for the full family, love the photos, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Waw!

If i win at the lotery, i will come to see you and play with you next year!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> That looks fun for the full family, love the photos, jeff


Do you shoot yourself, Jeff?


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

many thanks for all of the great comments folks.. i appreciate it...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Mike!!!! I love traditional archery!!! Wish I could have been there!!! Thanks for posting the great pics...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Very Nice Mike!!!! I love traditional archery!!! Wish I could have been there!!! Thanks for posting the great pics...


cheers Perry... it was a great time... we look forward to this shoot every year..

there is another one similar to it outside of Fresno, it's coming up in Nov.. and there is also a really fun one, that is in Los Olivos outside of Santa Barbara, that one is in the beginining of April...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Very Nice Mike!!!! I love traditional archery!!! Wish I could have been there!!! Thanks for posting the great pics...


cheers Perry... it was a great time... we look forward to this shoot every year..

there is another one similar to it outside of Fresno, it's coming up in Nov.. and there is also a really fun one, that is in Los Olivos outside of Santa Barbara, that one is in the beginining of April...
[/quote]

*We need to organize a slingshot shoot for So. Cal.!!!!*


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

a Cali. slingshot shoot would be a lot of fun...


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh man, archery golf looks like a blast ... I wish there was a spot on long island that allowed that. I can almosty guarantee there isn't however.









And wow ... a 110# English straight arm longbow is a real beast to draw. That's an authentic warbow for sure. I believe the world record is 200#.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I love the out doors like that and coffee in the morning. What a great Life. Thanks for the Look.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

dgui said:


> Nice, I love the out doors like that and coffee in the morning. What a great Life. Thanks for the Look.


cheers Darrell... glad you enjoyed it.. it was indeed a great time..










thanks for looking... mike


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

nice arrows.


----------

